# Using Treats for retrieve training?



## PeterA (Mar 30, 2009)

I have a golden that is 6 months old now. He has never really shown a strong desire to retrieve, however he does enjoy playing fetch with some of his toys, as well as with a few bumpers I have. He likes to fetch, but it isn't like the only thing in the world that he wants to do, like it is for some dogs, so he often loses interest after a while and it is impossible for me to go into serious retrieving training mode. A few days ago I started giving him little tiny pieces of chicken every time he retrieved the bumper and brought it back to me. It was like he was a completely different dog, because once there was a reward, he really wanted to go fetch the bumper and he would bring it directly back to me. When I wasn't using any treats for fetching, he would go fetch the bumper (albeit at a slower pace) and wouldn't bring it back to my hand. My roomate had a good hunting dog growing up and he says that I shouldn't be using treats for fetching because then he will always be expecting a treat. I've heard that a lot of goldens don't do very well at hunting school because they are more sensitive than labs, and I don't really want to send him away anyways, but I do want him to be able to hunt (and most importantly fetch birds) with me. Long story short, is it ok to train him to fetch using small pieces of chicken, at least until he's got it down? I figure once he has it down, I'll be able to stop with the chicken. Any thoughts or suggestions would be greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## DUSTYRD2 (Feb 28, 2007)

We use treats when needed in training to encourage the dog to bring the bumper back, just as you do. You will find that at some point, it's different for all of them, the light bulb will go on and he will start doing it because he WANTS to and you can then wean him off the treats. We call it "turning the corner". Along with the treats though, goes lots and lots of "Good dog" and loving up.

We've used treats on Nugget for several behaviours, first was picking up the bumper and bringing it back, weaned him off when he had it down pat, then for picking up an actual bird - he was not enthusiatic about that at ALL lol, then weaned him off, next was holding the bird and not dropping it, then weaned him off. As we move into senior hunter training I'm sure we'll be using treats again for something. LOL


----------



## PeterA (Mar 30, 2009)

Yep, makes sense. Thanks for the tips


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

I use treats for retriever training. I think you will find that as you practice the retrieve will become more rewarding... With Mira I always used treats to start. Now she does not need or want them, especially if there is another mark out there to get.

Even talking to some traditional trainers, they use treats with pups if it seems to help.

If it is working for your pup, why not!


----------



## EvanG (Apr 26, 2008)

PeterA said:


> I have a golden that is 6 months old now. He has never really shown a strong desire to retrieve, however he does enjoy playing fetch with some of his toys, as well as with a few bumpers I have. He likes to fetch, but it isn't like the only thing in the world that he wants to do... Any thoughts or suggestions would be greatly appreciated. Thanks


There are a few things worth considering here. First, if your pup truly likes to retrieve, that enthusiasm can be dulled by throwing too many retrieves in a single session. The "treat" (reward) should be the fetch object. So, for a while at least, throw what he/she most wants to retrieve.

But, at 6 months of age, it's time for your training to move into a more formal stage. Will this dog hunt or run tests - provided he turns out to be enough retriever?

EvanG


----------

